# What were the Schwinn color schemes in 1948?



## ballooney (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm looking to restore a 1948 BA107 Autocycle that had been repainted previously and am wondering what color combinations would have been appropriate for that year?  In peeling back the current paint job, it's clear that the bike was bead blasted as there are no remnants of original paint.  So, I have options...


----------



## slick (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a 1948 B-6 that has original dark green and pea green with red pinstripes on it. Probably doesn't help you though since yours is an Autocycle?


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a dealers' brochure with the color combinations, I'll scanned it and post it for you tonight.  In the mean time there are usually traces of the original paint inside the bottom bracket, or inside the head tube that may help you with a color reference.


----------



## Mybluevw (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is a link to some schwinn catalog pages  http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/index.html
I think you might find the info you are after there.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 2, 2011)

> I have a dealers' brochure with the color combinations,



 Sorry the brochure is for later models and rather tattered, not worthy of posting. Check out this sitehttp://www.vintageschwinn.com/sale.html maybe they can help?


----------



## ballooney (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the posts.  I've sent vintage schwinn an email regarding color schemes... I'll keep hunting down pictures as well.  I have a breakdown of all the '48 BF Goodrich Schwinn built bikes but I don't think it's all of the potential colors offered for that year.  Thanks again.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 2, 2011)

I found this in another brochure...unfortunately no color reference.


----------

